# Tab and Super keys don't work on 'us.acc.kbd' -- any other experiences?



## meine (Dec 18, 2022)

Hi,

Yesterday 'suddenly' my Tab and Super (the one with the flag on it) keys don't work anymore. I use the us.acc.kbd keyboard description in my /etc/rc.conf as `keymap="us.acc"` and it worked several years till now.

I cleaned the inside of my 10+-year old keyboard, but realized that both left and right Super-keys don't work. The right one I hardly use, so it can't be worn out. I concluded it might be a (changed) config or software issue.

Does anyone has an observarion alike?

TIA,

PS: luckily I can remap commands in x11-wm/cwm and finally will use four spaces instead of Tab ;-)


----------

